# Pls Help To Id



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

needed some help to ID this little fellow.
Any idea which sp is it ?

regards


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Likely S.rhombeus... but hard to tell at that size.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Rhom!!!!!!


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

further to the above, i just shift my 8" piranha.

Any idea if it is a rhombus ?
8" Monster

thanks

regards


----------

